# Social Security number after getting my visa



## poopydoo (Jun 9, 2008)

Just had my I-129 approved and waiting for my appointment to come through to get my (and my husband's) L1B visas.

Somewhere in the back of my mind i've got it that I have to wait a period of time before I can apply for my SSN. Is that true?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

poopydoo said:


> Just had my I-129 approved and waiting for my appointment to come through to get my (and my husband's) L1B visas.
> 
> Somewhere in the back of my mind i've got it that I have to wait a period of time before I can apply for my SSN. Is that true?


It's best to wait around 10 days after your arrival before visiting the social security to request your numbers so that your info travels from DHS's computers to SSA's. If you go earlier, it can actually take longer since they do a manual check.

Social security offices sometimes balk at issuing an SSN for the accompanying spouse without an employment authorization document (EAD) so you may need to persevere on this one. Shout if they refuse and I'll go and find the SSA's own regulations that say you don't need one for you to take with you. If you've got kids, they don't qualify for SSNs -- you'll need to apply for an ITIN for them at tax time.

If the accompanying spouse wants to work, get the EAD application in soon after arrival. It takes around 90 days to come through and they can't work till they've got it.


----------



## poopydoo (Jun 9, 2008)

Fatbrit said:


> It's best to wait around 10 days after your arrival before visiting the social security to request your numbers so that your info travels from DHS's computers to SSA's. If you go earlier, it can actually take longer since they do a manual check.
> 
> Social security offices sometimes balk at issuing an SSN for the accompanying spouse without an employment authorization document (EAD) so you may need to persevere on this one. Shout if they refuse and I'll go and find the SSA's own regulations that say you don't need one for you to take with you. If you've got kids, they don't qualify for SSNs -- you'll need to apply for an ITIN for them at tax time.
> 
> If the accompanying spouse wants to work, get the EAD application in soon after arrival. It takes around 90 days to come through and they can't work till they've got it.


Thanks. That's really informative.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

This is it ..

https://secure.ssa.gov/apps10/poms.nsf/lnx/0100203500


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Davis1 said:


> This is it ..
> 
> https://secure.ssa.gov/apps10/poms.nsf/lnx/0100203500


Thanks for that Davies. One thing we missed was the marriage license:

"Spouse of an intracompany transferee
If an EAD is not submitted, applicant must submit a marriage document as evidence that he/she is spouse of the L-1 alien"

Might be a good idea to print it out and take it with you/


----------

